# saturday morning cooking......



## ftw2012 (Mar 12, 2011)

cooking up a fresh batch of butter today!  ive filled my 6qt kettle up with green rhino popcorn buds, a pound of butter and topped it off with water!!  just started boiling!  i cant wait....how long does everyone else simmer theirs for?   last time i did mine only about 2 or 3 hours and it turned out awesome!  only took about 1/8 tsp and you were good for about 6 hours....hope this time is better though!...anyone have any pointers?


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 12, 2011)

have you ingested the butter without cooking it in anything? just straight up eat the butter...


----------



## ftw2012 (Mar 12, 2011)

YES!  as a matter of fact that is how i prefer to use the butter....i just get about 1/8th tsp on the butter knife and scrape it off with my teeth and wash it down with a bit of water or something(otherwise the taste makes me wanna puke)....just like taking a pill!   is that how you do it too?


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 12, 2011)

i havent yet but im gonna do the same thing but put the butter in geleten capsols and that it in pill form and not have to deal with the taste at all. im glad someone has tried ingesting butter this way. how well does it work compared to eating it in cookies or somthing? 

if you want to try the capsol way just go to your local heath food store, they'll have em in differnt sizes


----------



## ftw2012 (Mar 12, 2011)

ive thought about the capsol thing before but i never tried it...once i learned that if you just treat that glob of butter as if its one of those really cheap asprin that you have to rush for the water...you know what i mean?  if you just have a good cold drink and you wash it down instantly you dont get the bad taste....i think the cookies work just a little bit better then just eatting butter BUT i also found out that if you eat a little something thats warm/hot a bit or even hours  after you ingest the butter it really seems to help...i think everyone should try eating just butter....i personally think that baking it into something is a bad idea just because then you cant use is any other way!


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 13, 2011)

have you ever divided ur butter into the amount of cookies it would make? lets say 36. that way you would be ingesting the same amount of butter that would be in a single cookie. becuz im guessing that these more then a 1/8 of a tsp of butter in a cookie. 

ill be doin some experimenting in a week or so when i make mine


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 13, 2011)

do u swallow it as cold chunks?


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 13, 2011)

Dr.Autoflower said:
			
		

> have you ingested the butter without cooking it in anything? just straight up eat the butter...


 
Man, I gotta tell ya, that made my throat close a little. I pictured a big clump of butter and trying to swallow it.....ewwwwwwww

I've licked the butter knife off....I mean who hasn't done that? But any substantial amount would gag me.

If you get some big 500mg caps and figure out how to get it into the caps,,,,I guess that would work.

Or you could just put it between a small amount of bread and swallow the bite whole. That would get it past the tastebuds without having to gag on the flavor.

Let us know how you finally do it, will ya?


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 13, 2011)

just wondering what type of butter your using? most butter now days has like 40/60 % veggie oil. so when you melt the butter and it hardens back up you'll have oil on the bottom and butter on top. the THC will be in both the oil and butter. so if you just use the butter your not gettin everything out. 

i like to melt 4 times the butter i need and let it harden back up before i use it. then i only use the butter not the oil. nothing wasted.. JMO


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 14, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> just wondering what type of butter your using? most butter now days has like 40/60 % veggie oil. so when you melt the butter and it hardens back up you'll have oil on the bottom and butter on top. the THC will be in both the oil and butter. so if you just use the butter your not gettin everything out.
> 
> i like to melt 4 times the butter i need and let it harden back up before i use it. then i only use the butter not the oil. nothing wasted.. JMO


do you just put it all on a plate and let it all melt, then drain off the liquid oil. and use the hard butter left behind?


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 14, 2011)

injesting butter eh...



can i show you a before and after???







:rofl:




....


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 14, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> just wondering what type of butter your using? most butter now days has like 40/60 % veggie oil. so when you melt the butter and it hardens back up you'll have oil on the bottom and butter on top. the THC will be in both the oil and butter. so if you just use the butter your not gettin everything out.
> 
> i like to melt 4 times the butter i need and let it harden back up before i use it. then i only use the butter not the oil. nothing wasted.. JMO


best butter is made from bacon grease! 


:fatass:


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 14, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> injesting butter eh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it would be no different then eating bread and butter


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 14, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> best butter is made from bacon grease! :fatass:


 
Dude, you made me spit coffee on my monitor! hahahaahaha fatass: )

I *love* bacon and I have 5 heart bypasses to prove it!


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 14, 2011)

:rofl:



and bread and butter is ewww

*TOAST


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 14, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what freshly cooked bread and butter ehhh :hubba:


----------



## ftw2012 (Mar 14, 2011)

i use 100% butter..not  a butter oil mix....no ive never measured out an amount of butter to compare  but i know that i freeze mine in ice cube trays and  one cube would be enough for probably 15 good times...  its not at all like swallowing a big glob of butter..its just a little bit.  but that might be because i always cook one pound of popcorn buds or tric covered leaves into just one pound of butter...1/1 instead of 1/16 ratio so its probably much stronger then most recipes.


----------



## ftw2012 (Mar 14, 2011)

my wife prefers that i make the butter as strong as possible because when you dont have to eat as much butter you dont have to eat as many calories! lol


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 14, 2011)

I have seen this thing about "most butter is not all butter" a couple of times and I always wonder what the heck you mean by that? I mean the stores are full of butter blends but my butter is real butter and it's clearly marked as such???? 
For me personally, I get past the taste with a half of a "everything" bagel. I also like to sprinkly garlic powder on it. I find that it's easier to mask the taste using spices and seasonings rather than trying to mask it with sweet tastes. 
But I like your idea so let us know how it works out.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 14, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> For me personally, I get past the taste with a half of a "everything" bagel. I also like to sprinkly garlic powder on it. I find that it's easier to mask the taste using spices and seasonings...


 
Stuffed Jumbo Shells topped with sharp cheddar and bacon bits. Fill em with seasoned dressing made with cannabutter and extra seasonings. Oh yeah! Betcha you can't eat just one.


----------



## ftw2012 (Mar 15, 2011)

ive used it in homemade pasta sauce and it was pretty good!


----------



## mainechowder (Mar 17, 2011)

I made some butter 2 weekends ago and then this past weekend used some of it and made lime flavored lollipops. They came out great and two people can share one lollipop and get completely baked. There is just a little hint of the cannabutter, but not nearly enough to make them taste badly. Using lime as a flavoring is not only a good way to cover up that "musty" flavor, but the color is important also. If you use red or blue, the lollipops turn out a brownish color and they look awful. 

What a perfect treat to hand out to friends today for St. Patrick's day!!


----------



## ftw2012 (Mar 18, 2011)

wow that does sound good!  maybe i should try and make some of those!   my bad news is that i added too much butter to the pot (lol) this time and now my butter isnt nearly as strong as i like it...thinking about doing another batch but using to same butter to make it twice as strong


----------

